# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Junahavaintoja 2016

## Rattivaunu

*Sr3 3302* ohitti tänään (7.1.) Huopalahden aseman n. 14:48 (kulkusuunta Karjaa - Helsinki). Sitä veti Dv12 2640 ja näiden välissä oli vielä mittausvaunukin. Juna oli kymmenisen minuuttia myöhemmin vielä Linnunlaulussakin, josta se todennäköisesti siirrettiin Ilmalan varikolle.

----------


## 8.6

9.1.
Sm2 #6074 Z-junissa vuoroissa 9832 (Lahdesta 10:17) ja 9835 (Helsingistä 11:41) sekä joka kolmannessa vuorossa näitä ennen ja jälkeen (ei ehkä koko loppupäivää).

----------


## sm3

YLE: VR rajoittaa kuljettajien kännykänkäyttöä  Vetureihin tulossa varmistusjärjestelmät ylinopeuden estämiseksi
http://yle.fi/uutiset/vr_rajoittaa_k...iseksi/8585636



> VR estää käytännössä junien liikkeelle pääsyn ilman automaattista kulunvalvontaa. Samalla junankuljettajien matkapuhelinten ja tablettien käyttö rajoitetaan vain työtehtäviin. VR:n uusittuun turvallisuuskäytäntöön on päädytty viimetalvisen Hyvinkään junahurjastelun aiheuttaman vakavan vaaratilanteen takia.


Uutinen jatkuu linkin takana.

----------


## tlajunen

> Uutinen


Periaatteessa mun pitäisi olla aika hyvin kartalla uutisen mainostamista asioista, mutta monista maininnoista jää kyllä sellainen olo, etten yhtään tajua mitä ihmettä niissä yritetään tarkoittaa...
Viestivälineiden "käyttörajoituksia" on kyllä ollut voimassa jo ennen Hyvinkään tapaustakin.

MUOKS: Uutista on näemmä päivitetty Sm3:n linkkauksen jälkeen, ja se on tällä hetkellä hieman alkuperäistä selvemmin kirjoitettu.

----------


## tohpeeri

Pientä havaintoa  12.1.iltapäiväruuhka-aikana  kulkeneista Kirkkonummen junista. H:gin lähtöaikojen mukaan: 15.37 U norm. "vanha" 2 yksikköä, nyt Flirt 3 yks.,16.07 U norm.Flirt 2 yks., nyt "vanha" 4 yks., 16,37 U Flirt norm. 2, nyt 3 yks. ja 17.07  S"vanha" norm. 2, nyt 4 yksikköä.

----------


## tohpeeri

VR:n tiedotteessa 18.1. myöhässä kulkevista junista mainittiin IC 908 Tpe-Tku. Mikähän tämä on? Aikataulujen mukaan ei tätä junaa pitäisi olla enää olemassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> VR:n tiedotteessa 18.1. myöhässä kulkevista junista mainittiin IC 908 Tpe-Tku. Mikähän tämä on? Aikataulujen mukaan ei tätä junaa pitäisi olla enää olemassa.


junat.dy.fi/liikenne löytää myös kyseisen junan tältä päivältä, mutta ei miltään muulta päivältä: http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/juna/908

Kieltämättä aika jännä.  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> junat.dy.fi/liikenne löytää myös kyseisen junan tältä päivältä, mutta ei miltään muulta päivältä: http://junat.dy.fi/liikenne/juna/908
> 
> Kieltämättä aika jännä.


Vietiinköhän siinä myöhässä olleet auto- ja muut Lapin-Turun linjan vaunut rantaan. Pääjuna myöhässä Tampereella ja jatkojuna lähti ajallaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

FLIRT-juna Sm5 #42 saapui tänään Helsinkiin. Junayksikön veti noin 52-vuotias Dv12 2502. *Kuva 1* ja *kuva 2*. Kyseessä on samalla ensimmäinen uuden ilmeen saanut Sm5-juna.

----------


## 8.6

23.1.
Sm2 #6059 + 6065 H-junan vuoroissa 9667 (Helsingistä 12:48, 1. vuoro tällä kalustolla) ja 9688 (Riihimäeltä 14:14) sekä joka kolmannessa vuorossa näiden jälkeen (ei ehkä koko loppupäivää).

----------


## MMH

29.1.

Z-juna 16:41 Helssingistä ajettiin vararungolla. Juna lähti vasta 16:55. Vararungossa Sr1+Ed+Rk+Ed+Ehft

S91 Kuopioon hyytyi Pasilaan. Etummainen yksikkö jatkoi matkaa Pasilasta klo 17 ja jälkimmäinen yksikkö 7x07 jäi tukkimaan Pasilan raiteen 3. Tämän takia myös Z-juna myöhästyi vielä enemmän.

S57 Vaasaan klo 17:30 ajettiin myös vararungolla, jossa oli Sr2+3xEd+Rk+Ed+Ehf

----------


## Rattivaunu

Jo nyt saapui FLIRT Sm5 43 Helsinkiin, vetäjänään tällä kerralla Dv12 2731. Jälleen oli vetäjällä ja vedettävällä melkoinen ikäero. Havainto Huopalahdesta klo 14:51.

----------


## petteri

> Jo nyt saapui FLIRT Sm5 43 Helsinkiin, vetäjänään tällä kerralla Dv12 2731. Jälleen oli vetäjällä ja vedettävällä melkoinen ikäero. Havainto Huopalahdesta klo 14:51.


Näitähän pukkaa. Jatkossa sitten varmaan melkein joka viikko kun 38 yksikköä on vielä tulossa ja deadline on toukokuu 2017.

----------


## fani

> Näitähän pukkaa. Jatkossa sitten varmaan melkein joka viikko kun 38 yksikköä on vielä tulossa ja deadline on toukokuu 2017.


Onks näissä nyt se uus väritys? Lila-harmaa-jotain?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onks näissä nyt se uus väritys? Lila-harmaa-jotain?


Kyllä on, ja tässä samassa ketjussa on linkki lumihuuruiseen kuvaankin kyseisen näköisestä junasta. Kuvia on myös vaunut.org-kuvagalleriassa. Pöllyävän lumen seassa matkaava yksikkö *tässä*

----------


## Rattivaunu

Dv12 + Sm5 (lila) tulivat vastaan Eläintarhan kohdalla n. klo 14:41. Flirtin numero on 44.

----------


## Resiina

18,02,2016 Tikkurila noin klo 02,01 S94 Jyväskylästä Helsinkiin aseman ylä tason näyttö näytti lähtöajaksi 02,03 ja raide 1. ykkösraiteen näyttö ohjasi raiteelle 6 ja lähtöaika 02,10.  Kyseinen juna tuli T-Junaa vastaan Koivukylän luona itäistä keravan kaupunkiradan raidetta käyttäen, T-juna oli ajallaan ja kulki normaalisti keravan kaupunkiradan läntistä raidetta pitkin

----------


## Teemuxs

10.3:

Flirt-junassa 13 havaittu ainakin yksi kappale uusia matkakortinlukijoita A-päädyssä.

----------


## Minä vain

Sm5 #18 oli vaihdettu istuinten vaakasuoran osan verhoilu harmaasta kankaasta tummanpunaiseen nahkaan. Kyseisen junan istuimet ovat nyt hauskasti sekä toiminnallisuudeltaan että väritykseltään samanlaiset kuin Artic-raitiovaunun. Kysyin konduktööriltä onko verhoiluja suunniteltu vaihdettavan lisää ja hän sanoi että kyseessä oli joku kokeilu, mutta järkytykseksi konduktööri sanoi että myös 2+2 istuinjärjestystä suunnitellaan kokeiltavan.

----------


## aki

> järkytykseksi konduktööri sanoi että myös 2+2 istuinjärjestystä suunnitellaan kokeiltavan.


Kokeilisivat nyt ensin poistaa ne turhat tilaa vievät roskikset sieltä ikkunaseiniltä! Niiden takia ainakin itse joudun siellä seinän vieressä aina istumaan jalat hieman vinossa kun se roskis vie jalkatilaa.

----------


## 8.6

26.3.
Junassa Y 8470 (Karjaalta 8:50) oli Sm2:t 6088, 6092 ja 6052 tavanomaisen yhden sijaan; syynä oli niiden käyminen Karjaalla tarpeettomaksi, kun Y-juna lyhenee Siuntioon. 6052 lähti takaisin Karjaalle Y-junassa 8495. 6088 ja 6092 oli tarkoitus Ilmalaan klo 11:22 junassa SAA 65013, mutta klo 11:49 #6092 oli vielä laiturilla ja #6088 linnunlaulun ratapihalla.

----------


## vristo

4.4.
Havainto Flirtistä numero 46 tänään pääradalla koeajossa.

----------


## PepeB

Onko violetteja Flirtejä ollut vielä kertaakaan linjalla? Ainakaan itse en ole huomannut. Onhan se ensimmäinen ollut Suomessa jo TOVIN..

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Onko violetteja Flirtejä ollut vielä kertaakaan linjalla? Ainakaan itse en ole huomannut. Onhan se ensimmäinen ollut Suomessa jo TOVIN..


Resiina-lehdessä 1 / 2016 kerrotaan, että optioerän kolme ensimmäistä Sm5:tä on tarkoitus saada liikenteeseen huhtikuun lopussa.

----------


## fani

Uusissa väreissä oleva Flirt juna oli tänään ( tiistaina ) K-linjalla. Numeroa en valitettavasti nähnyt

----------


## Pera

> Onko violetteja Flirtejä ollut vielä kertaakaan linjalla? Ainakaan itse en ole huomannut. Onhan se ensimmäinen ollut Suomessa jo TOVIN..


Tänään oli 3 kpl violetin värisiä (42,43 ja 44) I ja P junavuoroissa.

----------


## aki

> Tänään oli 3 kpl violetin värisiä (42,43 ja 44) I ja P junavuoroissa.


Omien havaintojeni mukaan 42/43 oli I/P-linjoilla ja 44 oli ainakin iltapäivällä E-linjalla. 
Onkohan nyt enää yhtäkään Sm1-yksikköä liikenteessä, vai riittikö nämä kolme uutta flirttiä korvaamaan loputkin Sm1:t?

----------


## 339-DF

> Omien havaintojeni mukaan 42/43 oli I/P-linjoilla ja 44 oli ainakin iltapäivällä E-linjalla.


Nyt illalla näkyi 44 olevan U-linjalla. Ekan kerran näin lilaraidoitetun liikenteessä.

Saas nähdä ehtivätkö kaikki yksiköt saada nuo raidat ennen kuin väritys seuraavan kerran uudistuu.

----------


## vompatti

Kyllähän näistä havaintoja on. Yksikkö 44 oli Helsingistä kello 8.42 lähteneessä U-junassa. Yksikkö 43 ja samanvärinen kaveri lähtivät Helsingin asemalta noin kello 18.50 merkinnällä huoltoajo.

----------


## tlajunen

> Tänään oli 3 kpl violetin värisiä (42,43 ja 44) I ja P junavuoroissa.


Tämä olikin violeteille Sm5-yksiköille ensimmäinen kaupallinen ajopäivä. (Ylempänä 12.4. tehty havainto "K-linjalla" olleesta yksiköstä oli sikäli oikein, että se tuolloin ajoi K-junan reittiä K-junan pysähdyksin, mutta ilman matkustajia normaalivuorojen välissä. Testasivat ilmeisesti informaatiojärjestelmiä.)

----------


## PepeB

Aika jännä, tavallaan, että on muillakin linjoilla näkynyt violetteja, kun HSL itse painottaa päivityksissään, että nämä ovat ehdottomasti kehäradan juniin.  :Laughing:

----------


## 339-DF

> Aika jännä, tavallaan, että on muillakin linjoilla näkynyt violetteja, kun HSL itse painottaa päivityksissään, että nämä ovat ehdottomasti kehäradan juniin.


Missä ne sellaista päivittää? YLE:n sivuilta juuri luin, että "Vaikka uudet Flirt-rungot sahaavat kaikkia kaupunkiratoja, HSL aikoo sijoittaa niitä ennen kaikkea kehäradalle, lentoaseman kautta kiertäviksi I- ja P-juniksi." Tuo vaikka-lause on täysin päinvastainen käsityksesi kanssa.

http://yle.fi/uutiset/lentomatkustaj..._video/8841060

----------


## PepeB

> Missä ne sellaista päivittää? YLE:n sivuilta juuri luin, että "Vaikka uudet Flirt-rungot sahaavat kaikkia kaupunkiratoja, HSL aikoo sijoittaa niitä ennen kaikkea kehäradalle, lentoaseman kautta kiertäviksi I- ja P-juniksi." Tuo vaikka-lause on täysin päinvastainen käsityksesi kanssa.
> 
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/lentomatkustaj..._video/8841060


HSL:n omista päivityksistä, en niinkään uutisista.

----------


## pehkonen

> HSL:n omista päivityksistä, en niinkään uutisista.


Siis tästäkö? https://www.hsl.fi/uutiset/2016/viol...kkona-274-8299 

Josta lainaus: _Uusilla junilla ajetaan kaikilla kaupunkiradoilla, mutta eniten niitä pyritään käyttämään Kehäradalla. Kun kaikki uudet junat ovat saapuneet, ruuhka-aikaan 28 niistä ajaa Kehäradalla I- ja P-junina. Uusia violettikylkisiä Flirt-junia tulee liikenteeseen muutaman viikon välein.

Kaikkien 40 uuden sarjan violettikylkisten Flirt-junien on tarkoitus olla käytössä kesään 2017 mennessä_

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Nyt illalla näkyi 44 olevan U-linjalla. Ekan kerran näin lilaraidoitetun liikenteessä.
> 
> Saas nähdä ehtivätkö kaikki yksiköt saada nuo raidat ennen kuin väritys seuraavan kerran uudistuu.


Mä matkustin tänään lilanvärisessä U-junassa. Se lähti Espoosta 8:12 kohti Stadia. 

t. Rainer

----------


## vompatti

Tänään Leppävaarasta kello 8.37 lähteneessä A-junassa oli yksikkö 44.

----------


## play2002wh

13.5

Violetti Flirt K-linjalla

----------


## play2002wh

9.5

Kaksi Sr3-veturia klo 14.36 Eläintarhan kohdalla menossa Helsinkiin, niitä veti Dv12

----------


## tlajunen

> 9.5
> 
> Kaksi Sr3-veturia klo 14.36 Eläintarhan kohdalla menossa Helsinkiin, niitä veti Dv12


Kas. Ilmeisesti 3303 ja 3304 ovat saapuneet maahan. Nyt vetureita onkin sitten jo kolme (3302-3304), "ykkösen" ollessa edelleen Keski-Euroopassa testeissä.

----------


## Assamies

Yksinäinen Sr1, numeroltaan 3103 nähty Oulussa. Ei ole tietoa siitä, että mihinkä juna-asetelmaan eli vaunuletkaa kytköksissä. Havaintopaikka entisen TB:n kohta eli pohjoinen alikulku. Muistelen ennen siellä olleen _Teboilin huoltamo_n jokseenkin niillä kohdin.

----------


## play2002wh

23.5 
Flirt #45 klo 14:40 Pasilassa linjalla K

----------


## Rattivaunu

23.5.2016

Y-junassa HL 8539 (lähtö Hki C:stä klo 15.18) meni tänään lila FLIRT-runko #43.

----------


## Rattivaunu

24.5.2016

Sm5 #46 oli Helsingin päärautatieasemalla iltapäivällä vähän ennen klo 15:tä. Käsitykseni mukaan se lähti P-junana (toisen yksikön kanssa) Huopalahden kautta Lentoasemalle klo 14.59 (HL 8715).

----------


## Rattivaunu

Se on muuten tupla-Sr3 juuri nyt (=vähän ennen klo 13) menossa päärataa Keravan suuntaan. Eletään 6.6.2016.

Veturit olivat Sr3 3304 ja 3302. Kuva tässä. Vaunuina oli Eil-lähiliikennevaunuja.

----------


## 8.6

6.6.
R-juna 9630 (Riihimäeltä 7:25) ajettiin kalustolla 4xSm2: 6081, 6069, 6098 ja 6064. Myös R-juna 9691 (Helsingistä 15:42) ajettiin 3xSm2 kalustolla, mutta runkojen numeroista ei ole tietoa, koska aamun junan kalusto siirtyi liikennöimään K-juniin iltaruuhkan ajaksi. Sama kalusto oli myös vuoroissa 9709 ja 9710.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Sm1-rungot 6050, 6036, 6042, 6029 ja 6044 (luetellussa järjestyksessä) ovat tätä kirjoitettaessa (9.6.2016) matkalla Helsingin varikolta (Ilmalasta) Joensuuhun. *Kuva Puistolasta*.

----------


## vristo

> Sm1-rungot 6050, 6036, 6042, 6029 ja 6044 (luetellussa järjestyksessä) ovat tätä kirjoitettaessa (9.6.2016) matkalla Helsingin varikolta (Ilmalasta) Joensuuhun. *Kuva Puistolasta*.


Mitä noille tapahtuu Joensuussa?

----------


## Huppu

To 9.6.2016 kello 13.54 lähtö.
Kuusirunkoinen sm2-juna K-junana raiteelta viisi, josta kaksi viimeistä runkoa lähti liikeelle. 
Juna ei tainnut koskaan lähtenyt niin kaukaa sillä Stagen päisinkin runko lähti kauempaa kuin raiteet 1-3 tai 13-19 ovat, juna ei ole edes odottanut yhtään ylimääräistä sekunttia juoksijoita, joten Pasilan asemalla seisottiin sitten minuutti aikataulun lähtökellonaikaa odottamassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mitä noille tapahtuu Joensuussa?


Ihan vain seisontaan menevät siellä. Ilmalassa alkaa tulla ahdasta, kun uusia Sm5-yksiköitä tulee lisää jatkuvasti. Nuo siirrettiin pois niiden tieltä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 05:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 05:39 ----------




> -- juna ei ole edes odottanut yhtään ylimääräistä sekunttia juoksijoita, joten Pasilan asemalla seisottiin sitten minuutti aikataulun lähtökellonaikaa odottamassa.


Juu, Helsingissä ei pääsääntöisesti yleensä odotella, sillä varattu kulkutie estää risteävät kulkutiet. Äkkiä vain liikkeelle, jotta raiteet ja vaihteet vapautuvat seuraaville junille.

----------


## 8.6

11.6.
Sm5 #48 K-junan vuorossa 9282.

----------


## Rattivaunu

12.6.2016

 Eilisen 48-havainnon jatkoksi on todettava, että #47 liikkui nyt sunnuntaina ainakin U-reitillä (noteeraamani tapaus taisi olla HL 8566, joka kulki aika lailla aikataulustaan myöhässä). Sunnuntaina #48:n havaitsin P-reitillä.

----------


## 339-DF

Dieselveturi veti Sm5-yksikköä nro 52 tänään 16.6. klo 14.39 Tuomarilan kohdalla, suunta kohti Helsinkiä.

----------


## 8.6

17.6.
R-juna 9692 (Riihimäeltä 16:55) (sekä sitä seuraavat junat 2,5 tunnin kiertoajan mukaisesti) ajettiin kalustolla 3xSm2: 6057, 6088 ja 6062.

----------


## vompatti

Tänään kello 22 oli Pasilan ja Ilmalan välissä Veturitien sillan alla Sm5-yksiköt 49 ja 50 yhteen kytkettyinä. Reittikilpi oli pimeänä. Juna lähti siitä kohti Pasilaa.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Tänään kello 22 oli Pasilan ja Ilmalan välissä Veturitien sillan alla Sm5-yksiköt 49 ja 50 yhteen kytkettyinä. Reittikilpi oli pimeänä. Juna lähti siitä kohti Pasilaa.


On jälleen sellainen yö (21. - 22.6.2016), kun Sm5-kalustolla ajetaan Kehärataa kumpaankin suuntaan koeajoja. Nämä ajot näkyvät myös avoimen datan kulkutiedoissa. Kyseessä on siis sellaiset Sm5-yksiköt, joita ei vielä ole otettu kaupalliseen liikenteeseen.

----------


## Miccoz

22.6.2016

Z-juna Tikkurilasta 08:08 Helsinkiin (Taajamajuna 230 Kouvolasta 6:26 VR:n sivujen mukaan) ajettiin kahdella SR 1 veturilla, 3039 (punainen) ja 3041 (vihreä). Onko siinä normaalistikin kaksi veturia?

M

----------


## Rattivaunu

22.6.2016

R-juna Helsingistä Riihimäelle klo 15.42 (HL 9691) ajettiin Sm2-kalustolla.

----------


## 8.6

> 22.6.2016
> 
> Z-juna Tikkurilasta 08:08 Helsinkiin (Taajamajuna 230 Kouvolasta 6:26 VR:n sivujen mukaan) ajettiin kahdella SR 1 veturilla, 3039 (punainen) ja 3041 (vihreä). Onko siinä normaalistikin kaksi veturia?
> 
> M


Siinä on yleensä yksi, mutta välillä kaksi veturia.

----------


## 8.6

28.6.
K-junissa oli päivällä 2xSm2: 6100 ja 6065 mm. vuoroissa 9381 (Helsingistä 11:34) ja 9378 (Keravalta 12:20)

----------


## 8.6

29.6.
R-junassa 9631 kalustona 3xSm2 6064, 6066 ja 6061. Sama kalusto jatkaa R-junissa klo 20:17 asti.

----------


## vompatti

Flirt 50 A-junassa Leppävaarasta Helsinkiin kello 8.27.

----------


## Rattivaunu

6.7.2016, Hämeenlinna. 
Sm5:t #51 ja #52 ohittivat Hämeenlinnan aseman ajaen kohti pohjoista hieman puoli yhdeksän jälkeen.

----------


## vompatti

Sm5 #50 U-junassa Helsingistä kello 18.43.

----------


## TeemuBussitietäjä

Mikähän tämä testijuna on mahtanut olla, kun kalustona Dm12. Testiajoja tulevaa liikennettä varten vai jotain muuta?  :Smile: 

http://julia.dy.fi/timetables?s=11901&d=7.7.2016  :Smile:

----------


## tlajunen

Menisikö vain huoltoon Tampereelle, Karjaalla ja Hangossa kun ei ole huoltotiloja.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsinki 2.8.2016

Sm5 #52 liikkui I-reitillä tiistaina.

----------


## tapatin

Tänään arviolta kello 12 kahden yksikön violetti flirt-juna meni Tampereella Särkänniemen tietämillä. En autosta käsin nähnyt linjakilpiä.

----------


## vompatti

Täällä ei ole havaittu Flirtiä #51. Näin sen ainakin torstaina 4.8. U-junassa. Myöhemminkin sen olen nähnyt U-junassa.

Flirt #55 nähty tänään kello 8.30 Hakamäentien sillan alla Ilmalan varikon ja aseman välissä. Linjakilvessä K.

----------


## markus1979

Osaako joku kertoa minkälaisella kalustolla Taajamajuna 344 Tampereelta Helsinkiin ajetaan?

----------


## tlajunen

> Osaako joku kertoa minkälaisella kalustolla Taajamajuna 344 Tampereelta Helsinkiin ajetaan?


Sm4-kalustolla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Tähän ketjuun ei ole tullut noin kolmeen viikkoon havaintoilmoituksia, laitanpa yhden: Sm5:t #53 ja #54 näkyivät Rantaradan liikenteessä (E/U) tänään 7.9.2016.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Yleisradio on bongannut suuren määrän Sm1-junia Joensuussa:
http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9209393

----------


## 339-DF

> Yleisradio on bongannut suuren määrän Sm1-junia Joensuussa:
> http://yle.fi/uutiset/3-9209393





> Viestintäpäällikkö Heijari ei vielä julista Joensuun ratapihaa vanhojen lähijunien lopulliseksi hautausmaaksi.
>  Toistaiseksi niitä nyt pidetään Joensuussa. Katsotaan mikä niiden tulevaisuus sitten on.


Eli Berner on kieltänyt romuttamisen ja pakottanut säästämään ne mahdollisia uusia operaattoreita varten?

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ketjuun  ei ole tullut moneen viikkoon uusia Sm5-havaintoja. Laitetaanpa sellainen, että #55 ja #56 näkyivät tänään Keravan kaupunkiradalla ajossa.

----------


## vompatti

Luulen nähneeni tänään Flirt #59:n Ilmalan varikolle vievällä raiteella kello 17.29. Näinköhän oikein? Näköhetkellä kävi mielessä, ettei tähän ketjuun ole tullut lainkaan havaintoja. Jos tuollainen Flirt 59 olisikin olemassa, niin sen varmaan joku muukin olisi havainnut ja täällä raportoinut.




> Osaako joku kertoa minkälaisella kalustolla Taajamajuna 344 Tampereelta Helsinkiin ajetaan?


Tällaista junaa ei ole. Junan 344 reitti on Tampere-Riihimäki. Riihimäellä juna saapuu raiteelle 7. R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 1 ja vaihtoaikaa on kymmenen minuuttia. Tämä ei aina riitä niille, jotka lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat.

Junan 342 tapaus on vastaava. Juna saapuu raiteelle 7 kello 18.45. Seuraava juna Helsinkiin on R-juna raiteelta yksi kello 18.55. Sitä seuraava R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 7 kello 19.25. Ettei vain olisi tämä sama Tampereelta tullut runko? Näin niitä matkustajia kiusataan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Luulen nähneeni tänään Flirt #59:n Ilmalan varikolle vievällä raiteella kello 17.29. Näinköhän oikein? Näköhetkellä kävi mielessä, ettei tähän ketjuun ole tullut lainkaan havaintoja. Jos tuollainen Flirt 59 olisikin olemassa, niin sen varmaan joku muukin olisi havainnut ja täällä raportoinut.


Olet aivan hyvin voinut nähdä oikein. Nimittäin jo #60:kin on saapunut Helsingin varikolle. Vaunut.org:n tietojen mukaan tulopäivä oli 7.10.

----------


## 8.6

> Tällaista junaa ei ole. Junan 344 reitti on Tampere-Riihimäki. Riihimäellä juna saapuu raiteelle 7. R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 1 ja vaihtoaikaa on kymmenen minuuttia. Tämä ei aina riitä niille, jotka lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat.
> 
> Junan 342 tapaus on vastaava. Juna saapuu raiteelle 7 kello 18.45. Seuraava juna Helsinkiin on R-juna raiteelta yksi kello 18.55. Sitä seuraava R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 7 kello 19.25. Ettei vain olisi tämä sama Tampereelta tullut runko? Näin niitä matkustajia kiusataan.


Ei seiskalta lähde tällä hetkellä yhtään R-junaa. Se olisi kyllä paras vaihtoehto Tampereen ja Lahden junien kannalta, kun ei tarvitsisi vaihtaa laituria. Ykköseltä lähtevä juna palvelee parhaiten Riihimäkeläisiä, mutta heitä on tuohon aikaan illasta vain pieni vähemmistö. Ykköseltä lähtevä juna on kaikkein huonoin vaihtoehto vaihtomatkustajille, koska sillä laiturilla ei ole edes hissiä.

----------


## Nem

"1000 Flirt" tarroilla varustettu Flirt Pasilassa 13.20

----------


## tlajunen

> "1000 Flirt" tarroilla varustettu Flirt Pasilassa 13.20


Tunnetaan myös tylsemmällä nimellä #58.

----------


## Huppu

Vr-lipuntarkastuspartio (harjoittelemassa) tehtäviään I-junassa Pe 11.11.2016.
Tämä kaksikko oli siis VR-asuihin pukeutunut (ei HSL joka virallisesti tarkastaa matkaliput koko Suomessa), mutta eivät olleet ylimääräisiä lipunmyyjiä tai Keravan pohjoisepuolen lisätarkastajia, sillä tarkastivat matkaliput kaikilta matkustajilta välillä 
Pukinmäki-Käpylä, eli opiskelivat ensivuotta varten jolloin konduktöörit poistuvat lähijunista ja partiot tarkastavat satunnaisesti lippuja. Homma toimi nyt niin että ensin lipunmyyjä käveli ja möi lippuja ja he kävelivät hänen takanaan tarkastamassa, joten yhtään liputonta ei jäänyt kiinni.

----------


## SD202

> "1000 Flirt" tarroilla varustettu Flirt Pasilassa 13.20


Tänään olikin sitten ainakin aamuruuhkassa liikenteessä Kehäradalla.

----------


## 339-DF

Äännekkäimmistö on jälleen saanut tyrmistyä: https://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2016/...are-vr-utreder

Junan etuosassa on ollut juopotteleva porukka. Konduktööri on kuuluttanut junassa "suunnilleen" (alkuperäinen uutinen sanoo "ungefär": "Maahanmuuttajajengi, joka ryyppää junan etuosassa, teidän pitäisi hävetä. Olette ihmiskunnan pohjasakkaa, puhdasta p**kaa."

Jos tuo kuulutus pitää paikkansa eli "ungefär" ei ole kovin laajasti ymmärretty, niin konduktöörin kuulutus on tietysti ollut asiaton, mutta ei tuosta kyllä minun nähdäkseni rasistista saa millään.

----------


## AnonyymiPseudonyymi

> Äännekkäimmistö on jälleen saanut tyrmistyä: https://svenska.yle.fi/artikel/2016/...are-vr-utreder
> 
> Junan etuosassa on ollut juopotteleva porukka. Konduktööri on kuuluttanut junassa "suunnilleen" (alkuperäinen uutinen sanoo "ungefär": "Maahanmuuttajajengi, joka ryyppää junan etuosassa, teidän pitäisi hävetä. Olette ihmiskunnan pohjasakkaa, puhdasta p**kaa."
> 
> Jos tuo kuulutus pitää paikkansa eli "ungefär" ei ole kovin laajasti ymmärretty, niin konduktöörin kuulutus on tietysti ollut asiaton, mutta ei tuosta kyllä minun nähdäkseni rasistista saa millään.


HS:n uutinen samasta aiheesta på finska: http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1479100358593

----------


## Nem

Malmilta 10.16 lähtenyt K-juna (myöhässä) kulki Malmi-Oulunkylä välin normaalia nopeammin.(ohitti myös Pukinmäen samaa vauhtia) Oulunkylä-Pasila välin meni normaalia vauhtia.

----------


## tlajunen

> Malmilta 10.16 lähtenyt K-juna (myöhässä) kulki Malmi-Oulunkylä välin normaalia nopeammin.(ohitti myös Pukinmäen samaa vauhtia) Oulunkylä-Pasila välin meni normaalia vauhtia.


Arvioitko nopeudet (sekä nyt käytetyn että "normaalin") Matkustajaosastojen nopeusnäytöistä? Mikä on normaalisti käytettävä nopeus näillä väleillä, ja kuinka nopeasti nyt mentiin?

----------


## Nem

Dm12 Pasilassa 10.55

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 09:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 08:56 ----------




> Arvioitko nopeudet (sekä nyt käytetyn että "normaalin") Matkustajaosastojen nopeusnäytöistä? Mikä on normaalisti käytettävä nopeus näillä väleillä, ja kuinka nopeasti nyt mentiin?


 Junana oli sm2 joten nopeuksia ei näkynyt. Arvioin nopeamman vauhdin siitä kun maisemat vilisi huomattavasti nopeammin kuin koskaan aikaisemmin.

----------


## sm3

Kuinka luotettava tälläinen "maisemat vilisti normaalia kovempaa" on nopeuden mittausmenetelmänä?

----------


## Nem

> Kuinka luotettava tälläinen "maisemat vilisti normaalia kovempaa" on nopeuden mittausmenetelmänä?


 Maailmalla erittäin yleisesti käytetty muoto. Mutta siis meni paljon nopeammin kuin muut junat (10-20kmh)

----------


## 339-DF

Kuulkaahan nyt, herrat pilkunviilaajat. Ei tuollaisen asian havaitsemiseen mitään sen kummempia mittareita tarvita, jos siinä junassa istuu päivästä toiseen ja sen nopeutta seurailee. Kyllä siinä asiasta kiinnostunut harrastajamatkustaja huomaa, jos jollakin kerralla mennäänkin huomattavasti lujempaa  vaikkei olisikaan lukuja esitettäväksi.

Olen kerran iltakävelyllä ihmetellyt huomattavan kovaa mutkaan tulevaa ratikkaa  kunnes se sitten otti ja suistui kiskoilta, lähes kyljelleen kaatuen. Ei ollut se havainto poikkeuksellisen kovasta vauhdista siis mitenkään väärä, vaikken osaakaan antaa lukuarvoja sille, mikä on "normaalisti käytettävä nopeus näillä väleillä, ja kuinka nopeasti nyt mentiin".

----------


## Minä vain

> Arvioitko nopeudet (sekä nyt käytetyn että "normaalin") Matkustajaosastojen nopeusnäytöistä? Mikä on normaalisti käytettävä nopeus näillä väleillä, ja kuinka nopeasti nyt mentiin?


K-junan ajoaika Helsingistä Puistolaan on 15 min ja I- ja P- junien 16 min, joten K-junan aikataulussa on normaalisti selvästi löysää, joten havainto pitänee paikkansa.

----------


## Tuomas

> Kuinka luotettava tälläinen "maisemat vilisti normaalia kovempaa" on nopeuden mittausmenetelmänä?


Mikäli vertaa museobussien nopeusmittareihin, niin erittäin paljon luotettavampi.  :Smile: 

Mielestäni kuka tahansa pystyy erottamaan poikkeavalle raiteelle mennessä, onko vauhtia noin 35 km/h vai noin 160 km/h. Mitä pienempiin nopeuseroihin mennään, sitä epätarkemmaksi mutu-nopeusmittari menee. En minä ainakaan kyydissä istuessa erota, onko nopeus 30 vai 32 vai 35 km/h.

Radan varren kiintopisteitä käyttämällä arviointitarkkuus paranee, ja jos niiden välinen etäisyyskin tiedetään, niin aina parempi. Esimerkiksi osa rautatieharrastajista kellottaa kilometritolppien avulla junien etenemistä, ja jos ottaa pitemmältä matkalta keskiarvon, niin voi sanoa, oliko se keskinopeus nyt sitten noin 110 vai noin 120 km/h.

Siihen en osaa sanoa mitään, miten ajonopeuden arvioinnin tarkkuus muuttuu nopeuden muuttuessa, eli onko arviointi helpompaa pienemmissä vai suuremmissa nopeuksissa.

----------


## Nem

Pääradalla ilmeisesti turvalaite ongelmia

----------


## Tuomas

Päivämäärä tosiaan on 28.11., ettei pääse unohtumaan. Se kannattaa aina panna havaintoihin mukaan.

VR:n poikkeusliikennetiedote on tullut kello 11.18:



> Pasila-Helsinki -välillä ilmenneen ratajärjestelmävian vuoksi  lähijunaliikenteessä matkustavia pyydetään varautumaan 10-15 minuutin  viivästyksiin. Myös yksittäiset peruutukset ovat mahdollisia. K-junista ajetaan Helsingistä toistaiseksi vain joka tunnin :16, :36 sekä :56 lähtevät vuorot.
> Keravalta vastaavasti ajetaan vain :02, :22 sekä :42 lähtevät vuorot.


HSL:n sivuilla puhutaan opastinviasta Helsingin päärautatieasemalla.

----------


## Nem

13.12 klo 15.45 
Näköjään #58 poistettu "1000th FLIRT" tarrat

----------


## vompatti

Täällä ei taaskaan ole havaittu (tai raportoitu) uusia Flirttejä. Olen koittanut pitää silmät auki asemilla liikkuessani, mutta vasta tiistaina 13.12. näin ensimmäistä kertaa Flirt #61:n. Se taisi lähteä Helsingistä kello 20.27 kohti Espoota. Sisältä se ei enää näyttänyt uudelta ja puhtaalta, joten ehkä se on ollut jo jonkin aikaa liikenteessä. 




> Junan 344 reitti on Tampere-Riihimäki. Riihimäellä juna saapuu raiteelle 7. R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 1 ja vaihtoaikaa on kymmenen minuuttia. Tämä ei aina riitä niille, jotka lastenvaunujen kanssa liikkuvat.
> 
> Junan 342 tapaus on vastaava. Juna saapuu raiteelle 7 kello 18.45. Seuraava juna Helsinkiin on R-juna raiteelta yksi kello 18.55. Sitä seuraava R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 7 kello 19.25. Ettei vain olisi tämä sama Tampereelta tullut runko? Näin niitä matkustajia kiusataan.


Palautteen perusteella korjaisin tätä kirjoitusta seuraavasti:



> Juna 342 saapuu raiteelle 5 kello 18.45. Seuraava juna Helsinkiin on R-juna raiteelta yksi kello 18.55. Sitä seuraava R-juna Helsinkiin lähtee raiteelta 5 kello 19.25. Ettei vain olisi tämä sama Tampereelta tullut runko?


Miksi Riihimäellä matkustajia kierrätetään tunnelin kautta aivan toiselle raiteelle?

----------


## 8.6

17.12.
Z-juna 9810 (Lahdesta 7:21) ohitti Tikkurilassa raiteella 1 seisseen R-junan käyttäen raidetta 3, mitä en ole ennen nähnyt olevan etelään menevien junien käytössä. Tikkurilan jälkeen juna siirtyi raiteelle 4 eli kaupunkiradalle, ja ajoi sitä pitkin Helsinkiin saakka, missä saavuttiin kuitenkin normaalisti raiteelle 5. R-juna ohitti Z-junan Tikkurilan, ja Pasilan välillä, mutta Z-junan ei siirtynyt vakioraiteelleen sen perään, koska Pasilan autojuna-asemalta oli tulossa Kolarin pikajuna, joka olisi muuten myöhästynyt. Helsinkiin saavuttiin 3 minuuttia myöhässä edessä ajaneen hitaamman junan takia, ja Kolarin juna saapui minuutin myöhemmin. Vaikka tällä tavalla kokonaismyöhästymiset jäivät pienimmiksi, en ole havainnut sitä ennen käytössä, vaan yleensä Z-juna olisi jäänyt odottamaan Hiekkaharjun kohdalle R-junan lähtöä. Tämä toimintatapa tosin ei varmaankaan onnistu silloin, kun kaupunkiradalla on normaali viiden minuutin vuoroväli, sillä nyt oli lauantaiaamu eli vuorovälinä 7,5 min.

----------


## Bussipoika

> 17.12.
> Z-juna 9810 (Lahdesta 7:21) ohitti Tikkurilassa raiteella 1 seisseen R-junan käyttäen raidetta 3, mitä en ole ennen nähnyt olevan etelään menevien junien käytössä. Tikkurilan jälkeen juna siirtyi raiteelle 4 eli kaupunkiradalle, ja ajoi sitä pitkin Helsinkiin saakka, missä saavuttiin kuitenkin normaalisti raiteelle 5. R-juna ohitti Z-junan Tikkurilan, ja Pasilan välillä, mutta Z-junan ei siirtynyt vakioraiteelleen sen perään, koska Pasilan autojuna-asemalta oli tulossa Kolarin pikajuna, joka olisi muuten myöhästynyt. Helsinkiin saavuttiin 3 minuuttia myöhässä edessä ajaneen hitaamman junan takia, ja Kolarin juna saapui minuutin myöhemmin. Vaikka tällä tavalla kokonaismyöhästymiset jäivät pienimmiksi, en ole havainnut sitä ennen käytössä, vaan yleensä Z-juna olisi jäänyt odottamaan Hiekkaharjun kohdalle R-junan lähtöä. Tämä toimintatapa tosin ei varmaankaan onnistu silloin, kun kaupunkiradalla on normaali viiden minuutin vuoroväli, sillä nyt oli lauantaiaamu eli vuorovälinä 7,5 min.


Mitä raidetta käytettiin Pasilassa?

----------


## 8.6

> Mitä raidetta käytettiin Pasilassa?


Ykkösraidetta käytettiin.

----------

